# Halloween Music Codes for Sinisterspace



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry - I don't know what sinister space is to even try to help. Is that your name for Myplace?

John


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.halloweenjoys.com/music/


----------

